# R33 GTR BONNET



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I’m looking for a R33 GTR bonnet please if anyone has one for sale please ?


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you after the standard oem bonnet or aftermarket would do


----------

